

Solar panel contract is under review - p37307
http://newsdemocrat.com/main.asp?FromHome=1&TypeID=1&ArticleID=137914&SectionID=1&SubSectionID=1
I thought this was a good subject for HN because it is how a small community is dealing with emergencing technology. In this case, the renewal of the solar panel contracts.
======
p37307
I thought this was a good article for HN because it is dealing with how a
small community is dealing with emerging technology. In this case, its solar
farm.

